# How to wind FC-335 manually



## jeff15

Hi,

I got a Frederique Constant FC-335 watch as a graduation present. I've never owned an automatic watch so I apologize for the basic question. This watch is supposed to have 38 hours of reserve power. However, when I set it aside for the night, it usually stops running after a few hours.

How do I wind it so that there is 38 hours of the reserve power. The FC website states "Wind the movement by turning the crown clockwise approximately 15 full rotations.". Do I pull the crown out and turn it approximately 15 times? So I would do this until the hours needle changed position 15 times?


----------



## blufinz52

The crown has 3 positions. To wind the watch, leave the crown up against the watch and wind it forward (moving away from you with the watch in your left hand). Put the watch up to your ear while winding it and you'll hear it winding. To set the date (if there is a date complication), pull the crown out one click. Turn the crown and the date will move one number at a time. To set the time, pull the crown out 2 clicks and turn the crown in either direction to set the time. 

After winding the watch (I would give it a good 20-25 turns) wear it so the automatic movement keeps the watch wound. Good luck.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Mechanical watches with a date typically have 3 positions of the crown. Position 0 is when the crown is pushed in all the way, and this is the position in which you wind the watch. Position 1 is when you pull it out one click, and this sets the date. Position 2 is pulled out two clicks and sets the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff15

Thank you both!


----------



## kerimkerim

Hi,

I have one question, I tried to wind my watch in position 0 counter clockwise (without pull the crown out) (4-5 turns), does this damage my watch (the mechanism of the watch from inside).


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

No, an automatic movement with hand-winding capability is designed to be wound by the crown. But 4-5 turns won't wind the watch enough to give you much of a power reserve; you want to wind about 20 turns.


----------



## kerimkerim

Hi, 

To wind the watch without pull the screw at which direction should I turn the screw counter clockwise direction or clockwise direction.


----------



## kerimkerim

I mean crown not screw on the above. Thanks.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Turn the crown clockwise to wind it. Almost every mechanical watch winds this way (though the Swatch Sistem51 is the only one I have seen that winds counterclockwise).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerimkerim

Last Question, I tried to wind my watch before days counter clockwise in position 0 (3-4 )turns by mistake, does this affect or damage the mechanical system inside the watch. Thanks.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

No. Is this your first mechanical watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerimkerim

Yes it is my first mechanical watch, and i have no idea about the mechanical function, setting moonphase, manual winding etc.


----------

